# Three alpaca geldings, free to good home



## Rose1317 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, that is correct. Southwestern Indiana. These boys have been shown in 4-H, know to lead well, are people-friendly, and have nice fiber. The 4-Her is off to college and a good home is sought for the three alpacas. If you don't have room for all three, maybe 2? I received some of their fiber awhile back, it spins up very nicely.
(posting for a friend, but PM me if interested and I'll send you their contact info)


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I would love to have them as we have plenty of pasture right now, but probably not real close to me as I am southeast Indiana.


----------



## Rose1317 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wendy, we could get them there. They would love being around children again!
PM me for more info.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Rose1317 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, Wendy, sent you a PM about them


----------



## weisemaries (Apr 13, 2011)

If Wendy doesn't take all 3, my 12 year old daughter would be interested in one. We visited an Alpaca farm a month or so ago and she loved it. We have goats, so it would have some companions. We live in Central Indiana approx. 20 miles west of Indianapolis. Please PM me if any of them are still available.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

They made it here today! 

View attachment 17699


View attachment 17700


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Aww Wendy!! I'm so glad those guys found a wonderful home with you!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Happy to see they made it safely! Love them -


----------

